# Ariens 1336 13hp governor adjustment



## gventura18 (Mar 4, 2019)

I had a carb problem, got new carb, mistakenly thought it was a good idea to mess around with the governor lever and haven't gotten it running normal so far. It either won't start, starts but surges, boogs down on load then surges,..etc

At the position I have it set now, it works and not surging or stalling, (I see the governor actuate the carb on load), but its way to low RPM, i'm throwing snow like 5 feet.

I'm a little confused, on how to properly adjust it.
- Should the carb valve be on WOT?
- To add more RPM, I keep the governor clamp stationary, and rotate the lever away from the engine (clockwise)?

here's some pics of my linkage:

#1









#2









#3


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

You need to identify your engine and look up its manual, then follow the instruction to set the governor for your specific engine. 

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/tecumseh/manuals.html

Make sure your linkage is properly set up.

The procedure should be similar to this...
https://youtu.be/DbttLVUO2qY


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Assuming you did not change the adjustments on the choke lever (the bolt there) and the only thing you did was move the rod to a different hole on the carb linkage, the obvious is move it back to the original location.

That's the reason I take a lot of pictures when I'm rebuilding a carb, to insure it gets put back together as it was. Or if something is wrong, an easy way to compare comparable engines as I try to keep one set on each size engine.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Also, you don't set speed on the gov arm itself - they are typically set so that you get wide open throttle at the end of the gov mechanical range. Speed is set my some means (varies from engine to engine) to change the spring tension but on the gov by the throttle linkage - sometimes a screw, sometimes a loop in a rod from the throttle to the gov, etc . . .

On that stype throttle, there is often an adjusting screw right near the orange handle, down closer to the shaft it runs on.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The throttle lever appears to be in idle position. Just to the right of the fulcrum there is an adjusting screw that appears to set the max engine speed by limiting the lever movement toward full throttle position (upward position). If the screw is backed out then engine speed will be increased, by turning the screw inward the engine speed at max will be reduced. As the throttle is opened the governor spring will be increased in length and exert more tension against the centrifugal governor weights that control the position of the governor arm. The higher the spring tension the higher the engine speed. The throttle lever has two mounting holes for the actuator rod which will also adjust maximum spring pressure. 

The screw at the top of the carb controls the idle speed. The screw near the bottom fulcrum of the governor linkage plate is just an overrun control.

It does not look like the governor arm attached to the governor fitting at the engine has been moved so all should be good. When the throttle lever is moved to full throttle the throttle plate should move to full throttle position. When engine starts the throttle plate will be moved back toward idle stop and engine will be at max speed.


----------

